# Spain to Calais Eurotunnel route



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hello, any one got some advice on the safetest preferible mínimum toll route to drive from Javea (CostA Blanca to Calais, I've been told to avoid Paris and go west ? Which route haves one of you other eats done and the most favourable route ? 
Thank


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We came the other way but went via Rouen and Pau. Easy trip but I do remember some tolls.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hello, any one got some advice on the safetest preferible mínimum toll route to drive from Javea (CostA Blanca to Calais, I've been told to avoid Paris and go west ? Which route haves one of you other eats done and the most favourable route ?
> Thank


haven't done it for years but this might help Rutas ViaMichelin : Mapas y cómo llegar para Espana y Europa.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The French leg:
Biarritz, Bordeaux, Niort, Poitiers, Tours, Le Mans, Rouen, Boulogne, Calais

Have done it about six times but don't remember much about the tolls - don't think we paid much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

We have been from Calais to Spain many times (12 times now I think....)

We always avoid Paris at all costs otherwise it add's around 2-3 hours on the trip which is annoying when the trip from Calais to Spanish border is around 12 hours already.....

My best route from France to Barcelona.

Calais > Rouen > Le Mans > Tours > Poitiers > Limoges > Montauban > Toulouse > Perpignan > Girona

If I'm going to North Spain, I would go from Calais > Rouen > Le Mans > Tours > Bordeaux > San Sebastian.

Tolls are not too expensive. I have recently paid around 70 euros to travel from Barcelona to Calais.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Definitely avoid Paris unless you want to visit it. When living in France I went through it a few times to get to the ferries but the ring road is awful, it's very common to see rear-end shunts.


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't forget to check your car for unwanted immigrants at Calais!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigelk said:


> We have been from Calais to Spain many times (12 times now I think....)
> 
> We always avoid Paris at all costs otherwise it add's around 2-3 hours on the trip which is annoying when the trip from Calais to Spanish border is around 12 hours already.....
> 
> ...


Yes that's a good fast route but the petrol is expensive at the aires, sometimes more than 10 cents a litre more than if you came off and filled up in a town. Also take a big bag of euros because the tolls are unmanned and wouldn't take my Spanish Visa Electron debit card. I had to use a UK credit card and incur charges each time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes that's a good fast route but the petrol is expensive at the aires, sometimes more than 10 cents a litre more than if you came off and filled up in a town. Also take a big bag of euros because the tolls are unmanned and wouldn't take my Spanish Visa Electron debit card. I had to use a UK credit card and incur charges each time!


Expensive fuel? I have been paying around 95 cents (Around 70p) a litre of diesel but you are correct the motorway petrol stations can be anything between 10 cents and 25 cents more expensive than filling up in a town. In our case we normally fill up in near the Spanish border and that gets us to Le Mans for a second tank of fuel to come back to the UK.

We don't have any issues with using our Spanish bank card at the tolls as we requested a VISA card not VISA electon for use outside Spain. Ask your bank manager for advice on this as we did not have to pay extra for the facility.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigelk said:


> Expensive fuel? I have been paying around 95 cents (Around 70p) a litre of diesel but you are correct the motorway petrol stations can be anything between 10 cents and 25 cents more expensive than filling up in a town. In our case we normally fill up in near the Spanish border and that gets us to Le Mans for a second tank of fuel to come back to the UK.
> 
> We don't have any issues with using our Spanish bank card at the tolls as we requested a VISA card not VISA electon for use outside Spain. Ask your bank manager for advice on this as we did not have to pay extra for the facility.


Thanks for the tip. I wasn't expecting to do the trip, because we were scheduled to come back on the Santander ferry but the ferry company went on strike! Otherwise I would have researched it better.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nigelk said:


> Expensive fuel? I have been paying around 95 cents (Around 70p) a litre of diesel but you are correct the motorway petrol stations can be anything between 10 cents and 25 cents more expensive than filling up in a town. In our case we normally fill up in near the Spanish border and that gets us to Le Mans for a second tank of fuel to come back to the UK.
> 
> We don't have any issues with using our Spanish bank card at the tolls as we requested a VISA card not VISA electon for use outside Spain. Ask your bank manager for advice on this as we did not have to pay extra for the facility.


Thirsty car? A 60 litre tankful gets us from the Spanish Border to the Île de la Cité shopping centre at Calais where we fill up again and cover all our motoring in UK.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Thirsty car? A 60 litre tankful gets us from the Spanish Border to the Île de la Cité shopping centre at Calais where we fill up again and cover all our motoring in UK.


Roof box and MPV with a heavy right foot.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nigelk said:


> Roof box and MPV with a heavy right foot.


That explains it. Ours also a MPV (Berlingo).


----------

